# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Brandt] Πλυντηριο ρουχων..Brandt.....WTE1272K.....

## Ανδρονικος

Ξερει κανεις να μου πει για ενα πλυντηριο *Brandt* ....*WTE1272K* ..Παιρνει νερο και οταν παει ν'αρχισει το προγραμμα την ωρα που ξεκιναει να ζεσταινει το νερο εχει πτωση τασης (μετρησα με οργανο 186 volt) και δεν μπορει ο κινητηρας να γυρισει τον καδο.....με αποτελεσμα να βγαζει βλαβη  d 06 ..Αυτο σημαινει οτι εμποδιζεται το τυμπανο να γυρισει αλλα δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα αυτο...Στην αντισταση εχει εναν αισθητηρα που πρωτη φορα βλεπω...Πιστευω οτι κατι εκει παιζει και δεν εχει δυναμη να γυρισει το τυμπανο γιατι ο κινητηρας ειναι οκ...ο πυκνωτης (αντιπαρασιτικος) ειναι οκ.....που μπορει να ειναι το προβλημα.....Ευχαριστω ........ :Sad:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> .με αποτελεσμα να βγαζει βλαβη d 06 ..Αυτο σημαινει οτι εμποδιζεται το τυμπανο να γυρισει αλλα δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα αυτο.


Δες τι λέει στην γενική λίστα για το 06
http://www.ukwhitegoods.co.uk/help/f...ult-codes.html

----------


## Ανδρονικος

Λεει να δεις αν υπαρχει κατι που ενοχλει το τυμπανο αναμεσα σ'αυτο μκαι στο καδο...Δεν υπαρχει τιποτε...το κοιταξα...Αυτο γινεται οταν αρχιζει να ζεσταινει το νερο...λες και μοιραζει την ταση ...κατι γινεται.....και δεν φτανει 220 volt .....στην αντισταση που μετρησα...αρα και στον κινητηρα......(ουτε τα καρβουνακια του κινητηρα ειναι)
Οταν απομονωνω απο τον θερμοστατη την αντισταση δουλευει κανονικα...αρα ο κινητηρας δεν εχει προβλημα...Οταν αρχιζει να ζεσταινει βγαζει το προβλημα..Δεν εχει δυναμη να γυρισει το τυμπανο και βγαζει βλαβη d 06.
Και αν μου πεις τι ειναι αυτο που λεει εδω γιατι δεν ξερω Αγγλικα.....(Check tacho connections)

----------


## diony

Κάνε μία δοκιμή σε κάποια άλλη πρίζα με μία προέκταση αν έχεις ,υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει η πρίζα ή η γραμμή τροφοδοσίας της πρίζας και ξανά μέτρα τάση

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Οταν αρχιζει να ζεσταινει βγαζει το προβλημα..Δεν εχει δυναμη να γυρισει το τυμπανο και βγαζει βλαβη d 06.


Δοκίμασε και σε "κρύο " πρόγραμμα (να μην δουλέψει η αντίσταση) αν δεις το μοτεράκι "περδίκι" τότε υποψία στην αντίσταση.

----------


## Ανδρονικος

Φιλοι σας ευχαριστω πολυ....Πριν μπω ακομη να διαβασω πρωι πρωι πηγα να μετρησω...Ολες οι πριζες ειχαν υγρασια και ειχα πτωση τασης απο εκει...Γι'αυτο και οταν αρχιζε να ζεσταινει το τερο δεν μπορουσε να δωσει και στο μοτερ και εκανε βλαβη d 06....Ειναι απο τις βλαβες που σε κανουν να ....χαζευεις μερικες φορες.....Παντως ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω.....Να εχεις μια καλη μερα φιλε *Κυριακίδη*...κι εσυ φιλε *diony*  :Biggrin:

----------


## nyannaco

> Ολες οι πριζες ειχαν υγρασια και ειχα πτωση τασης απο εκει...


Αυτό δεν είναι φυσιολογικό! Κακό σημάδι για την ηλεκτρική σου εγκατάσταση, όχι μόνο από απόψεως καλής λειτουργίας, αλλά, πρωτίστως, ασφαλούς λειτουργίας. Τί μέτρησες;

----------


## Ανδρονικος

Ναι φιλε *nyannaco*  ηδη εχω ανοιξει και ειδα απο που ειναι η υγρασια....Βλεπεις εχω παιδια και μπορεις να φανταστεις τι κανουν!!! Καλη σου μερα και σ'ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## nyannaco

Και πολύ καλά έκανες, γιατί πρέπει να αποκατασταθεί η αιτία του προβλήματος. 
Αυτό που με ανησυχεί, και απαιτεί περαιτέρω έλεγχο για λόγους ασφαλείας, είναι γιατί δεν έπεσε το ρελέ με τόση υγρασία στις πρίζες.

----------


## Ανδρονικος

Χα χα χα χα ....γιατι δεν εχω ρελε!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν είναι για να γελάς φίλε μου. Απορώ πώς κοιμάσαι το βράδυ, ειδικά αφού έχεις και παιδιά στο σπίτι. Επιβάλλεται να βάλεις, όχι χτες, αλλά προχτές.

----------


## diony

> Ολες οι πριζες ειχαν υγρασια και ειχα πτωση τασης απο εκει...



Δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει αυτό που λες
Από υγρασία μπορεί να πέσει το ρελέ διαφυγής ή να γίνει βραχυκύκλωμα όταν η υγρασία από σταγονίδια γίνει νερό που στάζει



Κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει νομίζω , κάπου υπάρχει χαλαρή σύνδεση , τσέκαρε και το βολτόμετρο σου αν μετράει σωστά

----------

FILMAN (02-04-15)

----------


## stelakis1914

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στον αισθητήρα θέσης του τυμπάνου. Αφαίρεσε τον και καθάρισε σχολαστικά όλες τις επαφές του και στην πλακετίτσα που έχει πάνω και στην φίσα του καλωδίου.

----------


## Ανδρονικος

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολλους...Το ελυσα το προβλημα....Η πτωση τασης ηταν τελικα απο διαρροη λογο υγρασιας....ο αισθητηρας θεσης του τυμπανου ηταν καθαρος και διαβαζε κανονικα....

----------


## Annie

εχω και γω το ιδιο προβλημα ,πορει καποιος να με βοηθησει D06 ΠΩς ΑΠΟΚΤΩ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΔΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΥΜΠΑΝΟ

----------


## diony

αν δοκιμάσεις εκτός πρίζας να γυρίσεις το τύμπανο του κάδου με το χέρι , γυρίζει εύκολα ή μήπως σφηνώνει ?

την πρόσβαση ανάμεσα κάδο και τύμπανο γιατί τη θέλεις , πήρε τίποτε ανάμεσα ?

----------


## Annie

ΣΤΙΣ ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ D06

----------


## stelakis1914

Η πιθανότερη αιτία για μένα είναι το σφάλμα να το προκαλεί ο αισθητήρας που έβαλα στην φωτογραφία μερικά posts πριν.

Πρόσβαση σε αυτόν έχεις αν αφαιρέσεις το όπως κοιτάμε το πλυντήριο πλαϊνό αριστερό καπάκι. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχεις τις γνώσεις να το προσπαθήσεις αλλά αν το επιχειρήσεις εδώ θα είμαστε να σε βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## Annie

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΩ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ?

----------


## stelakis1914

Όπως γράφω και παραπάνω σχολαστικό καθαρισμό στον αισθητήρα και τις επαφές του, το ίδιο στις φισέτες. Πρέπει να απομακρυνθεί όποια σκόνη, βρωμιά η οξείδωση έχει επικαθίσει σε αυτά.

----------


## jimskerle

για να ελεγξεις αν λειτουργει σωστα αυτος ο αισθητηρας πρεπει να εχεις  πολυμετρο. ο αισθητηρας εχει 2 λεπτα καλωδια(εικ.2). που καταληγουν απο την αλλη πλευρα του πλυντηριου σε μια ασπρη φυσσα(η ασπρη ορθογωνια στο κεντρο της φωτο) .την ξεκουμπωνεις και μετρας την συνεχεια μεταξυ των 2 αυτων σημειων καθως γυριζεις την τροχαλια με ιμαντα.πρεπει οταν περνας πανω απο τον αισθητηρα να εχει συνεχεια και σε ολες τις αλλες θεσεις να μην εχει

----------


## Annie

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ Ο ΑΙΣΘΗΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΥΜΠΑΝΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΥΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ?ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΩ?

----------


## stelakis1914

Τα ίδια που σου γράφω και στα προηγούμενα σχόλια. Καθαρισμός με ένα κομμάτι ύφασμα ελαφρώς βρεγμένο με λίγο νερό θα λύσει πιθανότατα το πρόβλημα σου χωρίς να χρειαστεί να μπλέξεις με βενζίνη ή χημικά.

Άφησε τα να στεγνώσουν καλά πριν τα βάλεις πάλι σε λειτουργία. Φύσηξε τα και με ένα σεσουάρ για σιγουριά.

*Βγάλε ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ το πλυντήριο από την πρίζα πριν προχωρήσεις σε οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια επιδιόρθωσης.*

----------


## Annie

τα εκανα ολα και τωρα μου βγαζει do1 δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη

----------


## sofosal

....νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημά σου οφείλεται μάλλον στο ηλεκτρικό φίλτρο στην είσοδο του κυκλώματος....
....πιθανόν και στο κύριο ρελέ (κι αυτό στην αρχή του κυκλώματος)....

Μπορείς να κάνεις δοκιμή αφαιρώντας το φίλτρο ....είναι εκεί για εξομάλυνση του ρεύματος, δεν είναι λειτουργικό κομμάτι...
Δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι πρέπει να αφήσεις το πλυντήριο χωρίς αυτό, πέραν της δοκιμής...

Επειδή θα με ρωτήσεις που θα το βρεις αυτό: αμέσως εκεί που καταλήγει το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας, αυτό που βάζεις στη πρίζα...

----------


## diony

> τα εκανα ολα και τωρα μου βγαζει do1 δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη



Διάβασε τις οδηγίες τι γράφει για το D01 (Filling fault. Check that the water tap is open, then press the « »button again to restart the cycle.)


Όσο για το D06 δε σημαίνει πως πήρε υποχρεωτικά ρούχο , μπορεί να σου το βγάζει και από αδυναμία λειτουργίας του μοτέρ είτε από καρβουνάκια είτε από οτιδήποτε άλλη βλάβη (π.χ. πλακέτα)

----------

